# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Personal health assistant, Medwhat.com, Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Medwhat.com, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

MedWhat and Arturo on CBS News

Published on Jul 22, 2013




> MedWhat founder and CEO Arturo Devesa is interviewed on CBS News for his accomplishments building the Siri of Health.

----------


## Airicist

Arturo Devesa - MedWhat Updates to FAU 2011 Business Plan Competition

Published on Mar 10, 2014




> Updates to Florida Atlantic University 2011 Business Plan Competition.

----------

